# Coding bladder instillation (intravesical route)



## poo0604 (Sep 9, 2019)

What code should I use for a bladder instillation (intravesical route) the drugs that I work often with are docetaxel,gemcitabline, and mitomycin with a dx of bladder cancer,  Would I use 51700 or 51720?


----------



## ckkohler (Sep 10, 2019)

We use 51720 & whether the drugs are payable separately depends on the place of service.  If a hospital setting - the instillation must be performed outside of the operative session (i.e. in recovery, PACU, etc); however, if performed in an ASC setting, the instillation is payable when performed in the OR suite.  I just learned this today in talking with my billing/coding manager.


----------



## poo0604 (Sep 16, 2019)

thank you greatly appreciated


----------

